# cape may



## rdema19403 (Aug 18, 2009)

went down to capemay yesterday sept 15 started out at strathmere then went to higibees beach no luck at all are their any bridges that you can fish under ?
I am pretty familiar with cape may.
Thanks in advance,
RD


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sure can....The Route 109 bridge,(big bridge going into Cape May at the end of the parkway), the Middle Thorofare Bridge, (toll bridge between cape may and wildwood crest). The Seashore road bridge, (the other bridge going into cape may). The George Redding Bridge, (bridge going into wildwood on rt 47). ALL are great places for pluggin for striper and blues.


----------

